
Google Is Censoring Search Results to Hide Russian Corruption - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/google-censoring-search-results-russia
======
luckylion
Misleading headline. Google is censoring their results IN RUSSIA according to
whatever local law is in action there. They do the same in European countries
and, be strong now, in the US.

